# If the yarder operator with the Grapple?



## Booshcat (Apr 3, 2011)

Can see the guy almost get hit, then he should be able to see the logs himself.
Just wondering?
Maybe some glasses?


----------



## groundsmgr (Apr 4, 2011)

He can not see over the edge, thats why the spotter. You don't have a greenhorn telling a guy where the logs are, thats how death happens.


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 4, 2011)

The know it all foreman that stands around doing nothing while criticizing everyone should have gone down there and spotted for the grapple operator instead of putting a new guy down there. He doesn't do anything else but say how bad everyone is. That outfit is a joke, and it starts with the foreman for sure. Almost as bad as S&S.


----------

